# Photoshop: Objekte basteln mit Chrom-Effekt



## The_Maegges (9. April 2006)

Habe mal etwas mit dem Chromeffekt rumgespielt und das hier ist dabei rausgekommen:




Das Ganze basiert darauf, eine abstrakte Form zu erstellen (also einfach mal wild mit dem Polygonlasso auf dem Bildschirm ausrasten   ), diese mit sich zu überlagern und einen Chromeffekt darüberzubügeln.

Wenn man Glück gehabt hat, bilden sich dabei durch den Chromeffekt sehr interessante Formen, aus denen man dann Gebilde ähnlich dem Beispiel zusammenbasteln kann.
Wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich mal die Ursprüngliche Form zusammenfügen und hier uppen.

Ist halt recht zufallsbasiert und daher geht das auch öfter mal daneben (keine Ahnung wieviele dieser abstrakten Formen ich schon gemacht und verworfen habe).

Der Rest ist dann Ausschneiden, Radieren, Nachbelichten und so weiter...


----------

